# Nirvana International Watchmaking Company



## dave-the-vet (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi,

I recently inherited a silver pocket watch. The maker is the Nirvana International Watchmaking Company. The watch would have been made around 1900 - 1930 (I think). I can find no reference to a Nirvana International Watchmaking Company on Google, so I thought I'd see if anyone here can help! I'd like to find out more info about this company (and the watch).

Cheers


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi!

Referring to this page:

http://www.antiquorum.com/html/vox/vox2002/indianmarket/indianmarket.htm

The Nirvana Watch Co. was a british manufacturer with his company in Geneva (CH).

Don't know more about them.

Andreas


----------

